# Buying new car in Javea



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Can anybody suggest where there is a VW dealer near Javea,
I want to buy a new car, such as a Polo, next year. Also is there good service after buying new? I want to avoid second hand cars as they may have been previously rental cars, and the car I buy will have to be reliable and last for a lot of years.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

fergie said:


> Can anybody suggest where there is a VW dealer near Javea,
> I want to buy a new car, such as a Polo, next year. Also is there good service after buying new? I want to avoid second hand cars as they may have been previously rental cars, and the car I buy will have to be reliable and last for a lot of years.


For a VW Dealers close to Javea you have 2 choices :
Denia (On the road between Ondara & the Town Centre, where all the Car Dealers seem to be located) or Benissa (on the N332, close to Iceland)


----------

